#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-10-03
<StefandeVries> Programmeren op een netbook. Ik raad het iemand aan.
<RawChid> Wie raad je het aan?
<Snicksie> vertel StefandeVries :)
<StefandeVries> Zie je wat ervan komt?
<StefandeVries> *niemand :P
<Snicksie> lol :p
<Snicksie> het zal echt wel kunnen StefandeVries :p
<Snicksie> wat programmeer je? :)
<StefandeVries> Ongetwijfeld. Maar een volledig toetsenbord en een breedbeeldscherm zijn geen overbodige luxes :P
<StefandeVries> MwanzoBot v2
<commandoline> StefandeVries: dat zijn het wel, half OT is op zo'n ding geschreven :P
<StefandeVries> commandoline is een harde
<tiempjuuh> StefandeVries: wat kan mwanzobot 2 dan nog meer?
<RawChid> StefandeVries is verwend
<StefandeVries> Maar ik heb m'n handen nog nodig voor andere dingen, waarvoor ik ze meer koester
<StefandeVries> tiempjuuh: multi-channel presence, de adminmogelijkheden worden uitgebreider
<StefandeVries> Vooral dat eerste is belangrijk
<tiempjuuh> wat bedoel je er precies mee?
<Snicksie> en wat voor taal gebruik je StefandeVries ? :p
<tiempjuuh> Engels :p
<Snicksie> errm, lol :p
<StefandeVries> tiempjuuh: Dat MwanzoBot in meerdere kanalen aanwezig kan zijn, en ieder afzonderlijk kan monitoren etc.
<Snicksie> lijkt me niet ^^
<StefandeVries> Python
<Snicksie> okay :)
<tiempjuuh> ahso
<Snicksie> ik heb mijn schoolprojecten ook op 'n 13"-laptopje geschreven hoor StefandeVries :p
<Snicksie> alleja, die van afgelopen jaar :p
<tiempjuuh> Heb je een opleiding/cursus gehad, StefandeVries?
<StefandeVries> 13" != 10"
<StefandeVries> Nee, tiempjuuh
<Snicksie> da is wel zo inderdaad, StefandeVries :)
<StefandeVries> Auto-didact, zoals vele programmeurs hier :)
<Snicksie> maar het is ook niet bijzonder groot ^^
<Snicksie> nice StefandeVries :)
<Snicksie> ik ben ook half auto-didact bezig geweest en studeer dan nu informatica (2e jaar)
<Snicksie> maar op zich heeft da wel voordelen dat ik al kennis had :)
<Snicksie> 't is gewoon die kennis aanpassen naar een andere taal :p
<StefandeVries> Klopt.
<Snicksie> en dat is vrij gemakkelijk, vind ik
<StefandeVries> :)
<Snicksie> maargoed, ik ken nog geen python of C/Cpp, terwijl ik da wel WIL kennen :p
<StefandeVries> C++ :D
<Snicksie> alleja, ik kan met cpp iets superbasic maken ^^
<Snicksie> maar da noem ik niet kennen
<StefandeVries> Daar ga ik MwanzoBot v3 waarschijnlijk in maken :P
<Snicksie> okay :)
<Snicksie> tof :)
<StefandeVries> Mja, voor dit soort werk geef ik de voorkeur aan Python
<CasW> MwanzoBot v4 dan maar in assembly, hè?
<commandoline> dat weiger ik te hosten :P
<CasW> :P
<Snicksie> ik heb ooit in php 'n botje geschreven, maar die doet al heel lang niets meer ^^
<StefandeVries> commandoline: tssss :P
<Snicksie> lol CasW, dat is niet echt efficienter hoor ^^
<Snicksie> 'k lees daar nu over ^^
<CasW> Maar wel cooler :P
<Snicksie> tja :)
<CasW> Ik kan ermee "Hello World", als ik m'n best doe :P
<StefandeVries> Eigenlijk schrijf je alles indirect in assembly.. :P
<Snicksie> das wel neit zo heel portable he ;)
<Snicksie> je schrijft het in een hogere programmeertaal en compilet/interpretet het naar assembly-like taal ja ;)
 * RawChid schrijft alleen 1-en en 0-en weg met een magneet
<Snicksie> oh, toftof RawChid :p
<Snicksie> dat je daar nooit fouten in maakt :o
<RawChid> Oh, is erg foutgevoelig
<Snicksie> ^^
<Snicksie> *gaap*
<Snicksie> vermoeiend... :p
<Snicksie> pff, stumme bus daar voor het raam :o
<Snicksie> nu is het opeens donker xd
<StefandeVries> Krijg pijn aan m'n vingers onderhand
<Snicksie> bwah, ik heb da gelukkig niet zo snel ;)
<Snicksie> ik heb tijden gehad dat ik de hele dag door achter mijn laptop zat :)
<Snicksie> ondertussen is dat wat minder ^^
<StefandeVries> Ik heb naast de laptop nog allerlei toetsinstrumenten, dus ik krijg sneller last van allerlei pijnen
<StefandeVries> Ik ben niet bang om code weg t gooien
<StefandeVries> -50 regels
<Snicksie> :)
<StefandeVries> Zo. Nu eten :P
<tiempjuuh> Ik ook, smakelijk :)
<StefandeVries> Dank je
<Snicksie> eetse :)
<Snicksie> k ga seffes eten maken :)
<Ronnie> Cees, RawChid, johanvd: Thomas gaat morgen op voor Ubuntu Member, mocht je tijd hebben om een testimonial te schrijven dan kan dat nog: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThomasDeGraaff#Testimonials
<tiempjuuh> wanneer is de volgende vergadering v/h vertaalteam?
<trijntje> tiempjuuh: dat vroeg ik me net ook af, officieel de eerste van de maand, maar die is onopgemerkt voorbij gegaan
<tiempjuuh> ik was vergeten langs te komen op de 1e, dus wilde ik de volgende bijwonen...
<trijntje> dat moeten we nog even overleggen denk ik, ik zal wel n mailtje naar de lijst sturen
<tiempjuuh> oké, lees ik het daar wel :)
<tiempjuuh> ;help
<leoquant> hee Snicksie, je doet ook mee in ubuntu-beginners team als kandidaat?
<Snicksie> uhu :)
<Snicksie> niet dat ik op het moment al zoveel ingebracht heb :$
<Snicksie> maar ik hoop dat het een mogelijkheid is om meer involved te geraken in development zaken wat betreft ubuntu :)
<leoquant> Snicksie, naise
<leoquant> OerHeks, tweede mailtje gehad uit italie
<leoquant> de man die alles runt is bezig te verhuizen
<leoquant> kortom: duurt even
<leoquant> of: uitstel/afstel verhaal :/
<OerHeks> ja, ze zijn zelf te druk met FCM :-D
<OerHeks> een NL editie .. ?
<leoquant> de moeite die het kost de code in een bestand te stoppen is niet groot
<leoquant> of  ingwikkeld
<leoquant> ik gok op afstel
<OerHeks> het artwork is wel te copieren, iig
<leoquant> ja
<RawChid> Ronnie, goed dat je het zegt!
<RawChid> Ik was zeker van plan een testimonial te schrijven !
<RawChid> Maar was het door het mooie weer een beetje vergeten :P
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-10-04
<Idroy_> RawChid, ik heb dus laatst mijn pc even herinstalleerd, nu wil ik even bezig met dat forum thema, en raad eens, hij pakt die install.php weer niet, wat was ook alweer die command om dat PHP aan tezetten?
<RawChid> Les 1, schrijf het op!
<RawChid> Ik weet niet meer wat het probleem was
<Idroy_> was ook niet meer gevonden, uit eindelijk probeerde ik het met firefox en die deed het wel goed
<Idroy_> maar nu doet ie het ook niet, dus wil ik even kijken of dat PHP aan staat
<RawChid> a2enmod php ?
<RawChid> Met sudo ervoor
<RawChid> Misschien  php5
<Idroy_> dankje, idd met php5
<Idroy_> nu pakt hij hem wel, nadat ik apache2 opnieuw heb opgestart, (trouwens ook nog alleen maar in firefox), staat hier niet, en die volg ik meestal op: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/WebsiteTheme/Forum/Meehelpen , als het goed is kan ik het veranderen, en zet ik die command er zo wel even bij.
<RawChid> Ik vind het heel raar dat PHP het alleen in FF doet.
<RawChid> Wat krijg je in chrome dan?
<Idroy_> dan download ie dat install.php
<RawChid> Heel apart. En alsd je Chrome herstart?
<Idroy_> nog steeds
<RawChid> Strange...
<Idroy_> yep
<RawChid> Maar met FF heb je het nu werken toch>?
<Idroy_> ja, het werkt nu met FF
<Idroy_> Nieuwe forum thema begint er ook goed uit te zien :)
<Idroy_> ey oh
<tiempjuuh> hey Idroy_
<StefandeVries> Hé Idroy_ :)
<tiempjuuh> ik zag dat je de next ubuntero bent, al enig idee wat je gaat antwoorden, Idroy_ ?
<Idroy_> uhm, nope
<Idroy_> :P
<Idroy_> ik lees nu even het artikel over Ronnie
<StefandeVries> tiempjuuh: Als jij mij dan als voglende Ubuntero van de maand kiest :P
<tiempjuuh> moet ik eerst de volgede worden
<StefandeVries> Daar zorgt Idroy_ dan weer voor :P
<Idroy_> Ghehe
<tiempjuuh> StefandeVries: ik weet niet of je ook in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic zit?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<tiempjuuh> daar word ik al verplicht foad te kiezen :P
<StefandeVries> Dat is een troll zonder functie in de community :P
<tiempjuuh> XD
<tiempjuuh> Ik dan
<StefandeVries> (Met alle respect)
<tiempjuuh> heb een paar zinnetjes vertaald, nou, wauw
<tiempjuuh> jij doet tenminste iets :)
<StefandeVries> En ook dat stelt niet heel veel voor
<tiempjuuh> MwanzoBot, Mwanzo, pythoncursus
<tiempjuuh> etc
<MrChrisDruif> Volgens mij was FOAD ook bij de offtopic dag, was toen wel een best toffe gast
<StefandeVries> Ongetwijfeld, maar toegevoegde waarde is..?
<StefandeVries> Begrijp me niet verkeerd, hij lijkt me ontzettend cool, maar..geen Ubuntero van de Maand.
<MrChrisDruif> Voor mij ben je als toegevoegde waarde dat je het gezellig maakt StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Klopt, voor het kanaal zonder meer.
<MrChrisDruif> Wat de vak is trouwens dat Ubuntero van de maand?
<tiempjuuh> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/offtopic/slechtste-mop-ooit-67426/msg767043/#new
<tiempjuuh> dat de vak is dat: http://prikbord.ubuntu-nl.org/blog/2011/10/04/ubuntero-van-de-maand-oktober-ronnie/
<commandoline> http://prikbord.ubuntu-nl.org/blog/category/ubuntero-van-de-maand/ voor de andere posts
<RawChid> Vanavond om 22u gaat Thomas op voor Ubuntu Member
<Idroy_> in #ubuntu-meeting toch?
<RawChid> Ja
<Idroy_> Ik ga wel even mee kijken :)
<RawChid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEA (22u NL tijd)
<RawChid> Ik ben er wel bij
<MrChrisDruif> Heel misschien kom ik wat later erbij, weet nog niet zeker
<StefandeVries> Ik zal het kanaal alvast joinen, voor ik het stomweg vergeet
<RawChid> Ahja, same here
<Idroy_> ik ook :P
<RawChid> Laten we elkaar ook ff pingen ;)
<RawChid> Om 22u
<StefandeVries> Ik zag jullie binnekomen :p
<tiempjuuh> jammer, lig ik al te ronken :(
<StefandeVries> Of even ervoor?
<RawChid> 1 minuut dan, niet TE vroeg :P
<tiempjuuh> wordt ubuntu-meeting gelogd?
<RawChid> Ja
<RawChid> Zie URL in dit topic
<tiempjuuh> gelukkig, kan ik de logs iig nalezen :)
<RawChid> Zeker, moet je wel bij 20u kijken denk ik
<StefandeVries> Nog met meetingoloy.. :P
<tiempjuuh> kan iemand namens mij thomas heeel veeeel succes wensen, in #ubuntu-meeting?
<RawChid> Misschien
<RawChid> We moeten ook niet te hip gaan doen :P
<RawChid> Ik ging ook een keer meestemmen door +1 te roepen, werd niet gewaardeerd :P
<Idroy_> lol
<Idroy_> xD
<RawChid> Volgens mij was dat voor Ronnie
<tiempjuuh> ja, dat schreef hij idd
<tiempjuuh> :P
<tiempjuuh> ik wens hem wel ff succes op het forum :)
<leoquant> rawchid <i am a bit confused> quote ubuntu-membership RawChid
<leoquant> dat waren zo'n beetje de enige woorden tijdens de meeting
<RawChid> ?
<RawChid> Dat zei ik?
<leoquant> yep
<RawChid> Hehe
<tiempjuuh> :p
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> toen kwam de community met +1 enzo
<leoquant> en voila
<RawChid> :P
 * RawChid was abuis
<leoquant> klopt
<leoquant> een beetje overdonderd
<leoquant> dat pleit voor je trouwens
<RawChid> Maargoed, nu ga ik toch echt pannenkoeken bakken. Laterz!
<Idroy_> cya
<leoquant> doeg koekerbakker!
<tiempjuuh> smakelijk RawChid
<leoquant> -r
<tiempjuuh> wat voor nickname heeft Thomas de Graaff eigenlijk op IRC
<leoquant> zelfde
<Idroy_> Thomas_de_Graaff
<Idroy_> IIRC
<leoquant> ok ok
<tiempjuuh> IIRC?
<Idroy_> If I Recall Correctly
<tiempjuuh> ah, dacht al dat het een geflopte kloon van irc was XD
<Idroy_> nope
<StefandeVries> LOL
<StefandeVries> Zo, koffie! :D
<StefandeVries> Ik ben benieuwd hoe Thomas het gaat doen.
<Idroy_> Hey Ronnie
<Ronnie> hey Idroy_
<Idroy_> Dat .png converteren naar .gif ging makkelijker en beter dan ik gedacht had (heb zelf ook nog even dat scriptje gerund, om te kijken hoe lang het duurde)
<Ronnie> ja, dat ging binnen notime, imagemagick rules
<Idroy_> inderdaad
<Ronnie> Idroy_: is het trouwens gelukt om zelf een SMF forum te installeren?
<Idroy_> ja, ik heb laatst me pc even herinstalleerd, en nu moest ik dat SMF ook weer installeren, dat ging ook goed. En het thema installeren ging ook goed
<Idroy_> Thema installeren is niet zo heel moeilijk, dat SMF zelf installeren ook niet, maar blijkbaar moest ik Apache2 even herstarten voordat de browser die install.php correct opent en dat Firefox hem alleen maar pakt is raar.
<Idroy_> overigens pakt chrome nu wel het forum zelf.
<Ronnie> mooi dat het geluk is. ik hoop echt dat ik binnenkort tijd heb om naar de wijziging te kijken
<Idroy_> Die icoontjes zien er echt goed uit, maakt het wel af imo
<Idroy_> Ik ga straks ook even kijken of ik die emoticons nog naar de nieuwe stijl kan veranderen, en of dat er goed uit ziet
<Ronnie> Idroy_: er is al ergens een emoticon set te downloaden
<Idroy_> Ok, dan kijk ik daar ook even naar
<Idroy_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/ubuntu-style-emoticons-for-pidgin/... zijn voor pidgin, maar mss ook toepasbaar voor het forum
<Ronnie> Idroy_: het valt me op dat het doorlink icoon: new_redirect.png lichter is dan de rest
<Ronnie> Idroy_: http://design.canonical.com/2010/10/ubuntu-emoticons/
<Idroy_> a, die ja
<Idroy_> mooi
<Idroy_> Lijkt me wel leuk om die te gaan gebruiken
<Ronnie> jazeker
<Ronnie> de collapse icoontjes mag ook wat anders voor verzonnen worden: collapse.gif dat donkere is niet zo mooi vind ik
<Idroy_> zo, ik heb de .png's gedownload, nu laat ik dat scriptje er even overheen draaien :P
<Idroy_> Thomas heeft ook oranje gemaakt
<Idroy_> misschien zijn die wat?
<Idroy_> Ik vindt die donkere er ook niet bij passen?
<Idroy_> passen.*
<Ronnie> wellicht een oranje achtergrond met een wit pijltje
<Idroy_> hij had dacht ik wel diezelfde maar in het oranje gemaakt
<Ronnie> oke, probeer die eens
<Idroy_> ja is goed,
<Ronnie> die licht grijze iconen zien er trouwens goed uit op de site
<Ronnie> zichtbaar, maar springen er niet uit
<Idroy_> inderdaad
<Idroy_> emoticons door het scriptje gehaald, zien er meteen strak uit
<Ronnie> en je hebt gelijk wat betreft de sticky topic + iconen, en ook de slotjes
<Idroy_> Goede vondst Ronnie! :)
<Ronnie> dat heet hard werken :P
<Ronnie> ben even de afwas doen
<Idroy_> Oh ja, die slotjes heeft er ook last van
<Idroy_> ok
<Idroy_> Ronnie, je wilt alleen de emoticons gebruiken die er al in zitten of niet? Lijkt mij opzich ook el genoeg.
<Ronnie> de emoticons die er al in zitten lijkt me ook genoeg ja
<Ronnie> anders moeten we ook weer code gaan aanpassen
<Idroy_> ja, inderdaad
<Idroy_> Dit zijn ook de belangrijkste eigenlijk
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff: Alvast heel veel succes vanavond! :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Thx. :)
<Ronnie> Idroy_: het kleine icoontje: new_some.png heeft ook nog de verkeerde kleur
<Idroy_> Ben er zo weer
<Idroy_> Ronnie, ok, ik kijk er zo naar, als ik die emoticons klaar heb (duurt niet heel lang)
<commandoline> Thomas_de_Graaff: succes vanavond!
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Thx. :)
<Idroy_> Ronnie, new_some.png, new_redirect.png en email_sm.png zijn inderdaad te licht, maar volgens mij is dat wel makkelijk de veranderen, aangezien het .png zijn kan ik ze meteen uit inkscape exporteren met de juiste kleur
<Idroy_> Daarna haal ik ook nog even de .gif's die niet gebruikt worden (zoals new_redirect.gif) er even uit
<Idroy_> Maar eerst.... even de emoticons ;)
<Idroy_> Ronnie, als jij mijn proposed merge nog neit hebt goedgekeurd, dan kan ik toch nog steeds die branch blijven updaten? Aangezien ik dat nu die icoontjes en emoticons aan het toevoegen/veranderen ben, zou dat wel gemakkelijk zijn om eht in een keer te doen denk ik
<Ronnie> ik heb nog niet gemerged, dus kan kun je inderdaad de branch nog updaten
<Idroy_> ok
<Idroy_> dan doe ik dat :)
<RawChid> Moet je dan na een commit een nieuwe proposal doen Ronnie?
<Ronnie> RawChid: nee, dat is niet nodig, dat gaat vanzelf
<Idroy_> Ronnie, als ik die emoticons heb geupdate, dan veranderen de emoticons niet in het forum, moet ik nog ergens selecteren waar hij die vandaan haalt?
<Idroy_> ah nvm
<Ronnie> heb bezoek, tot vanavond!
<Idroy_> Ronnie, klein probleempje denk ik met de emoticons, ik heb nu dus die bericht iconen verandert (kan je kiezen als je iets in geavanceerd post), ik weet alleen niet hoe ik die smileys kan veranderen, en dat het forum alleen die smileys pakt (je kan iets doen met beheer-> smileys ofzo),
<Dooitze> Idroy_ Artwork heeft ook een eigen chatkanaal
<Dooitze> #ubuntu-nl-artwork
<Idroy_> Zit alleen bijna niemand op :P
<Dooitze> except me :P
<Idroy_> ghehe
<Dooitze> Niet dat dat wat scheelt
<Dooitze> :P
<Idroy_> :P
<Idroy_> Thomas_de_Graaff, hoe heb jij dat toen gedaan, dat batch exporteren? Mij wil dat namelijk niet lukken met die .svg bestanden. Komt ook omdat hij nog op jouw map structuur staat
<Idroy_> Overigens, nog succes zometeen :)
<Ronnie> biw
<Idroy_> hey
<Idroy_> De iconen schieten ook aardig op :)
<Idroy_> Ronnie, ik heb voor dat expand en collapse, de "core thema" iconen gebruikt, zien er net wat strakker uit, en is wat gemakkelijker, omdat die oranje bolletjes ook een witte rand kregen, waardoor je dat op de oranjeachtergrond weer zag, en ze worden ook nog ergens anders gebruikt maar dan op een witte achtergrond
<Idroy_> Ik heb ook nog even het "new" icoontje (kan je vinden in de map: english, en nu dan ook dutch-utf8) verandert in het ubuntu oranje
<Ronnie> Idroy_: als je weer een commit kunt doen, zal ik er weer eens overheen kijken
<Idroy_> ok, is goed :)
<Idroy_> dus, ik moet straks weer de commit commando doen, met daarin wat er verandert is, en daarna een push naar mijn branch neem ik aan of niet?
<Ronnie> ja, eerst commit (dat zorgt ervoor dat je lokaal een nieuwe 'snapshot' krijgt) en dan een push wat ervoor zorgt deze deze snapshots ook online komen staan
<Idroy_> ok :)
<Idroy_> oh man... ik push en dan zie ik weer iets wat ik kan veranderen... xD
<Ronnie> dat kan zelfs de beste overkomen ;)
<Idroy_> Ghehe, inderdaad
<Idroy_> Ronnie, wil je nog wat aan de admin icoontjes veranderen?
<Idroy_> Ziet niemand, alleen de admins
<Idroy_> :P
<Idroy_> en zelfs dan past het opzich nog wel netjes bij het forum thema
<Ronnie> admin interface heeft wat mij betreft de laagste prio
<Ronnie> zolang er fatsoenlijk mee te werken is in ieder geval
<Idroy_> inderdaad
<Idroy_> en qua icoontjes is dat nu ook zo, vind ik dan tenminste (ben dan ook geen echte admin ofzo)
<Idroy_> Ronnie, ik zie alleen nergens waar ik me uit kan loggen
<Ronnie> ooops
<Idroy_> :P
<Idroy_> xD
<Ronnie> vergeten
<Idroy_> Ghehe
<Idroy_> kan gebeuren :)
<Ronnie> iets te veel er uit gesloopt. deze zou helemaal boven in de witte balk moeten komen
<Idroy_> ah ja, mooie plek ervoor
<Ronnie> Idroy_ thomas zijn membership process begint zo in #ubuntu-meeting
<Idroy_> Ik zag het, alsnog bedankt voor het melden
<Idroy_> :)
<Ronnie> oh, ik zie dat je er al bent
<Idroy_> ;-)
<leoquant> congrats Thomas_de_Graaff
<Idroy_> Gefeliciteerd Thomas_de_Graaff :D
<RawChid> Gefeliciflapstaart Thomas_de_Graaff!
<Ronnie> Gefeleciteerd Thomas_de_Graaff, niemand die ook maar 1 seconde twijfelde
<leoquant> \o/
<Idroy_> Ronnie, inderdaad
<trijntje> gefeliciteerd Thomas_de_Graaff
<Idroy_> Ik ga maar eens, cya later
<asfyxia> Feliez Thomas_de_Graaff
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Thx. allemaal voor de cheers. :D
<leoquant> Thomas_de_Graaff, lees de benefits nog door van het ubuntu memberschap
<leoquant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<asfyxia> Hoe gek het ook klinkt, volgens mij hebben we ook als LoCo een goede indruk gemaakt. Of verbeeld ik me dat teveel?
<leoquant> dat was gezichtsbedrog asfyxia
<leoquant> maar niet echt...
<asfyxia> ;-P
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> het gaat toch gewoon best heel goed
<asfyxia> Eens leoquant, maar dat mag de buitenwereld ook wel eens zien...
<Ronnie> nu nog zorgen dat we de team reports op orde hebben en dat kunnen we weer op voor loco-approval
<leoquant> pr is belangrijk idd asfyxia
<asfyxia> *herinnert zich iets*
<leoquant> ik denk direct aan de reapproval
<asfyxia> ja, daar dacht ik ook aan
<leoquant> ineens met jullie tegelijk
<Ronnie> maar volgens mij is NL wel een van de top-loco's qua activiteit
<StefandeVries> Hè, shit. Verdorie. 22:00 gemist :\
<leoquant> het ijzer smeden nu de kooltjes nog heet/warm zijn
<asfyxia> oh oh cherso is al geweest, stefan
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ....we hebben op je gewacht
<StefandeVries> Tevergeefs
<leoquant> maar de council wou door he....
 * StefandeVries bangs his head repeatedly against his desktop
<leoquant> goede nachtrust allen
<asfyxia> headbangen had ik niet achter je gezocht, Stefan... ;-)
<StefandeVries> Waar halen jullie op dit uur die fan-tas-tische humor vandaan? Geniaal -.- :P
<asfyxia> Tsja, oh oh cherso gezien, ik kan er weer een paar dagen tegen ;-P
<StefandeVries> Niet verwonderlijk..
<StefandeVries> Ik zat helemaal in NCIS getrokken en ik ben de emeting compleet vergeten
<asfyxia> Ach, kan gebeuren. Het was met een kwartiertje wel gedaan. Ik kan wel een log maken en je die toesturen, als je wilt, ik heb het kanaal nog open staan ;-)
<StefandeVries> De logs zijn volgens mij sowieso beschikbaar
<StefandeVries> Maar bedankt voor je mogelijke moeite ;)
<asfyxia> Ik zie nu trouwens dat op dit kanaal twee bots zijn. Wat doen ze eigenlijk behalve loggen?
<asfyxia> Of kan ik ze dat vriendelijk vragen? ;-)
<RawChid> idlen
<StefandeVries> ubuntulog2 is een actieve logbot, MwanzoBot is van mijn hand; een meetingbot
<StefandeVries> En in toekomstige versies ook voor #ubuntu-nl-meeting
<StefandeVries> Deze versie - shame on me - ondersteunt nog geen aanwezigheid in meerdere kanalen
<RawChid> Is de code in te zien? Ben wel benieuwd hoe moeilijk of simpel zo'n botje is
<asfyxia> En dan is er ook nog ChanServ, maar die heb ik vaker gezien
<StefandeVries> Nou..de broncode van deze bot wil je niet zien LOL
<StefandeVries> Maar van v2 ga ik de code zeker openbaar maken ;)
<StefandeVries> Nu ga ik slapen
<StefandeVries> Dikke doei!
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-10-05
<leoquant> hee Snicksie commandoline en allen
<commandoline> hoi leoquant & anderen
<Snicksie> hoi leoquant :)
<tiempjuuh> hey leoquant
<leoquant> ola
<leoquant> tiempjuuh, heb je al een beetje de weg gevonden met vertalen?
<leoquant> je was daar toch mee bezig geloof ik?
<leoquant> hoi erkan^ and zippo
<erkan^> hi leoquant
<erkan^> wat betekent "socialrijk" en "socialarm", leoquant ?
<tiempjuuh> Ja, ik ben wel van plan op hun vergadering te komen
<leoquant> dat is way oftopic erkan^
<tiempjuuh> maar ben momenteel even ubuntuloos :/
<leoquant> tiempjuuh, klasse !
<erkan^> sorry ik haastte hi hi
<leoquant> uh geen ubuntu ff?
<erkan^> waarom tiempjuuh ?
<tiempjuuh> heb net een nieuwe pc met xp van mp
<tiempjuuh> :p
<erkan^> wat is mp?
<erkan^> luna is mooi he?
<leoquant> ah ツ zo'n vergadering is goed om bij te wonen lijkt me
<tiempjuuh> marktplaats, erkan^
<erkan^> ah okee
<erkan^> dus je mist ubuntu niet meer, tiempjuuh ?
<tiempjuuh> En ik krijg die kast niet open, dus kan er geen 2e hd in, dus kan er geen ubuntu op
<tiempjuuh> erkan^: jawel, heul erg!
<erkan^> haha
<erkan^> waarom kan er geen 2e HD in?
<leoquant> de kast erkan^
<erkan^> :-S
<tiempjuuh> jap, rotschroefje
<tiempjuuh> Packard hell....
<OerHeks> ah een ster schroefje ?
<tiempjuuh> niet eens, gewoon een kruiskop
<Idroy_> ey oh
<tiempjuuh> hai Idroy_
<Idroy_> en? Thomas_de_Graaff, hoe voelt het om al een dag Ubuntu Member te zijn?
<Idroy_> Ronnie, ik zag dat je me als ubuntero van de volgende maand hebt gekozen?
<commandoline> klopt Idroy_, je kan binnenkort een mailtje van me verwachten :)
<Idroy_> commandoline, ok
<Idroy_> :)
<Idroy_> Hmmm, ik vind dat bzr best wel fijn werken, als je even weet hoe het werkt dan
<Idroy_> maar dat is ook best simpel
<Ronnie> het Idroy_, ja, ik had je gekozen als nieuwe Ubuntero, vond dat je dat wel verdiend had ;)
<Idroy_> Ronnie, dankjewel :)
<Ronnie> bzr werkt best prima, nog weinig problemen mee gehad, behalve soms merge problemen
<Idroy_> ah ja
<Ronnie> GIT schijnt ook erg goed te zijn
<Ronnie> maar bzr en launchpad gaat erg goed samen
<Idroy_> als jij trouwens de branch update  he, zou ik dan ook die branch kunnen mergen met de code/bestanden die bij mij lokaal staan?
<Idroy_> inderdaad
<Ronnie> ja, dat kan met het commando bzr pull
<Idroy_> oh ok
<Idroy_> dat doet ie dus automatisch goed
<Ronnie> die haalt de data weer van de internet branch
<Idroy_> net zoals svn
 * Ronnie heeft een hekel aan svn ;)
<Idroy_> Ghehe, ik heb het zelf nooit echt vaak gebruikt, af en toe voor een rockbox build dan
<Ronnie> als je bij svn een map renamed, dan gaat hij alle bestanden ui de branch verwijderen en in de nieuwe map weer opnieuw uploaden (logisch vind ik dat niet)
<Ronnie> ook kun je niet lokaal committen zodat je naar een snapshot terug kunt
<Idroy_> ah ja, ik heb het ook nooi intensief gebruikt, dus dat wist ik niet
<Idroy_> nooit*
<Ronnie> en de commandline opties zijn veel minder gemakkelijk
<Ronnie> bijvoorbeeld het excluden van bestanden zodat deze niet gecommit worden is lastiger
<Idroy_> ah ja
<Ronnie> Idroy_, iemand van het loco directory team heeft gisteren een super vet website design gemaakt: http://ubuntuone.com/1n9KCQyCxDA9x9H7fqWkYF
<Idroy_> Oh dat is wel gaaf, als er dan een nieuw nieuwsbericht is (wat dan denk ik ook makkelijker gaat), kan iedereen er op commenten
<Idroy_> zijn die accounts die de comments er neer zetten gelinkt met SSO?
<Idroy_> launchpad enzo is toch ook sso? met een aantal andere dingen zoals U1?
<Idroy_> Hmmm, dat web design ziet er echt goed uit...
<Ronnie> ja, de accounts zijn gelinkt met SSO (launchpad, welke dezelfde accounts zijn als login.ubuntu.com van U1)
<Idroy_> dat is wel extra mooi, kan dat ook niet met ons forum? Ghehe, leuk voor de mensen die er geen een hebben, laat maar :P
<Ronnie> het design heeft niet te veel poespas en is erg strak
<Idroy_> inderdaad
<Ronnie> SMF2 ondersteunt ook inloggen met openid (w.o. launchpad en login.ubunut.com)
<Idroy_> hmmm, zou opzich wel cool zijn als je beide kan gebruiken, als iemand snel een vraag wil stellen en nieuw met ubuntu is, dat ie een nieuw account aanmaakt gewoon via het forum (wss dus niet SSO)
<Ronnie> inderdaad, ik vind SSO's erg fijn, veel minder wachtwoorden om te onthouden
<Idroy_> en de leden die wel sso hebben... gewoon het sso kunnen gebruiken, scheelt weer 1 account
<Idroy_> je hebt alles mooi bij elkaar
<Idroy_> je kan gewoon veel gemakkelijker dan een gebruiker op launchpad vinden bijvoorbeeld
<Idroy_> plus, als we bijv. dat comment systeem gaan gebruiken, dan kan je gewoon met hetzelfde account een comment plaatsen
<Idroy_> anders heb je 2 verschillende accounts voor 1 website
<Idroy_> ben ik weer
<Idroy_> Ronnie, hoe kan je de favicon in de browser van het test thema zien?
<Idroy_> Het leek me leuk om akjssdk zijn ubuntu nl logo ervoor te gebruiken, en dan misschien ook nog, ergens waar het past en kan, de grootte versie ook
<Ronnie> Idroy_, de favicon staat buiten het thema, omdat deze van IE altijd in de root van de webserver moet staan
<Idroy_> ah ok
<Ronnie> je kunt volgens mij in de settigns ergens een andere favicon instellen
<Idroy_> Is die achtergrond achter een sticky en een slotje nog verder in te stellen?
<Idroy_> We moeten er ook nog even voor zorgen dat die topic iconen (die voor: "auteur" staan, in een topic), er beter uit zien, dat zou misschien kunnen door die oranje balk wat korter te maken, ofzo
<Idroy_> Is denk ik wel te fixen :)
<Idroy_> Ronnie, ik weet niet of je het gezien hebt, ik stuur het nog wel een keer:
<Idroy_> <Idroy_> Is die achtergrond achter een sticky en een slotje nog verder in te stellen?
<Idroy_> <Idroy_> We moeten er ook nog even voor zorgen dat die topic iconen (die voor: "auteur" staan, in een topic), er beter uit zien, dat zou misschien kunnen door die oranje balk wat korter te maken, ofzo
<Idroy_> <Idroy_> Is denk ik wel te fixen :)
<Idroy_> Voor het geval dat jullie het in de andere kanalen nog niet gezien hebben :P
<Idroy_> Naam Ubuntu 12.04 is ook bekend... Precise Pangolin
<Idroy_> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784
<Idroy_> maar ik ga, cya later
<Ronnie> Idroy_, de achtergrond kleur is in het script wel te sturen, volgens mij moet je alle 'white' dan vervangen door '#<kleur>'
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie; ik denk dat hij naar bed is
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: dan zal hij het morgen wel lezen
<MrChrisDruif> Ook goed, hoe is het trouwens Ronnie ?
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: prima, erg druk de laatste tijd. werk, vrienden, ubuntu etc
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, het leven is zo. Over werk gesproken, ik moet er maar eens in gaan...morgen om 12 uur werken
<Ronnie> ik morgen om 9 uur
<Ronnie> moet ook zo pitten
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-10-06
<leoquant> ;MwanzoBot help
<leoquant> commandoline hoe ging dat ook weer?
<commandoline> ;help
<commandoline> en dan krijg je een PM
<leoquant> ;help
<leoquant> dank commandoline
<commandoline> :)
<commandoline> graag gedaan
<RawChid> ;help
<RawChid> Whoei
<RawChid> ;mwanzo
<MwanzoBot> Met dit commando kunt u informatie over Mwanzo NL opvragen.
<RawChid> ;mwanzo team
<RawChid> ;mwanzo community DEF gemeenschap
<RawChid> :P
<RawChid> ff checken
<leoquant> ;mwanzo coc
<leoquant> ;mwanzo workshops
<commandoline> die moesten toch nog gedefinieerd worden?
<commandoline> (geen idee hoe dat gaat, natuurlijk :P)
<leoquant> StefandeVries, hoi, kan iedereen it het team definities toevoegen aan je/onze bot?
<StefandeVries> Nee, allee botoperatoren
<leoquant> ok
<commandoline> een koppeling met lp.net is op zich wel leuk :)
<RawChid> launchpadlib FTW
<commandoline> (== iedereen in het team, ik heb de code ervoor hier wel ergens liggen mocht je dat willen :))
<StefandeVries> Veel succes met de implementatie in je eigen bot :P
<RawChid> Als je de code op LP zet kan iemand anders het er zo in fietsen
<commandoline> daar staat 'ie al :)
<commandoline> ff opzoeken
<RawChid> Ik bedoelde dan de code van de bot ;)
<commandoline> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jfl-developers/justforlearning/Development/view/3/server.py#L488
<StefandeVries> Nogmaals, de code van deze bot komt daar niet op te staan.
<StefandeVries> Daar is-ie te slecht voor :P
<RawChid> Wat doet ie bot hier eigenlijk?
<RawChid> die*
<StefandeVries> Vergaderingen loggen en een definitiesysteem bijhouden
<leoquant> meetingbot dus + extra s/ suppy
<leoquant> ;coc
<leoquant> oops
<Idroy_> ik ga eten, tot laters
<commandoline> Ronnie: is dit wat je in gedachten had toen je begon over het lijstje met Ubunteros van de maand? http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/webteam/UbunterosVanDeMaand
<leoquant> johanvd nooit ubuntero geweest!...(?)
<commandoline> tenzij ik hem gemist heb, nee.
<commandoline> Lijkt me niet, de zoekresultaten bevestigen dat
<leoquant> nou die moet dan even in het zonnetje lijkt me
<leoquant> ooit
<RawChid> Ligt er aan of 1 vd Ubunteros dat vindt :P
<RawChid> Dat is 'het systeem' ;)
<RawChid> Wel handig zo'n lijst ja
<RawChid> commandoline
<commandoline> ja, ik wist zelf niet dat het er al zoveel waren :P
<RawChid> Ik vraag me af wie nou die jonge is die tegenwoordig de Ubunteros van de maand bijhoudt :P
<commandoline> tsja, dat blijft voorlopig een mysterie :P
<OerHeks> misschien handig om ook een lijstje te maken, wie ubuntero wil worden :-)
<leoquant> goed idee
<leoquant> en wie member wil worden
<leoquant> of contactpersoon NL - Italie
<commandoline> eh, wacht even, gaat dit over Ubuntero als in van de maand,  of als Ubuntero als in CoC tekenen en Ubuntu Membership?
<OerHeks> internationaal denken, niet verkeerd idd
<OerHeks> gekozen kunnen worden als je het CoC ondertekend hebt, dat is een eenvoudige oplossing
<OerHeks> vet op de aanmeldpagina: pas op ... de kans bestaat, dat u als Ubuntero van de maand  gekozen word.
<commandoline> :P
<commandoline> het punt is alleen dat we niet alle Ubuntu NL members kunnen tracken op Launchpad
<commandoline> (Het team Ubuntu NL Community heeft relatief weinig leden)
<leoquant> klopt
<OerHeks> mja, Ocean enzo zitten graag in het engelse kanaal idd
<commandoline> + Ubuntu NL zou wel eens te groot kunnen zijn om alle nieuwe CoC signers ook Ubuntero v/d maand te kunnen maken :P
<leoquant> sommige NL 'ers zijn enkel internat.
<commandoline> nou ja, voorlopig werkt het huidige systeem nog goed.
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> en cees?
<leoquant> ff  kijken
<commandoline> Jij hoort wat mij betreft ook op die lijst ;)
<leoquant> wha ook niet...
<leoquant> ik was allang ubuntero geweest toch?
<commandoline> nou ja, genoeg kandidaten dus nog.
<leoquant> lordnoid, jij en CasW als collectief? ツ
 * commandoline gaat nu eerst eten, tot zo
<leoquant> eet ze
<commandoline> en nee, ik zie jou niet terug op de lijst.
<leoquant> OerHeks, zien we wel irc 'ers terug op die lijst behalve JanC ?
<JanC> eh?
<JanC> op welke lijst sta ik?  ☺
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/webteam/UbunterosVanDeMaand
<CasW> Ik zie Rachid, dis zit op IRC...
<JanC> leoquant: Sebastian & Rachid?
<OerHeks> rawchid, redmar/trijntje
<JanC> en als je ook mensen bedoelt die geen ops hebben zijn er wel meer, denk ik
<leoquant> ok idd, dat moet ook he..support is support
<leoquant> waar dat gegeven wordt is feitelijk onbelangrijk
<JanC> leoquant: veel van die mensne zaten op IRC toen ze UvdM waren
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> seveas kwam ook nooit op het forum, maar was wel leading toen
<JanC> ik kom daar ook enkel als iemand er naar verwijst eigenlijk...
<leoquant> JanC, ik ook minder en minder
<leoquant> behalve wanneer iemand begint over oietje debrugklasser enzo
<leoquant> o=p
<leoquant> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/etalage/advies-voor-10-04-lts-installeer-google-chrome-erbij/50/  #59
<leoquant> ps dat hele chrome promo talk hoort hier: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/software-must-have-welke-programma%27s-raad-jij-aan-voor-10-04/
<leoquant> RawChid, ping
<leoquant> etens tijd...
<OerHeks> sudo service voederen start
<leoquant> ツ
<CasW> Ik ook.
<CasW> Terug.
<commandoline> we (als webteam) denken er wel over om nieuwe nieuwsseries te starten.
<commandoline> bijv. een interview met iemand uit een Ubuntu NL team, of met een ontwikkelaar van *vul hier een Ubuntu NL gerelateerd project in*
<commandoline> maar andere ideeën zijn welkom :)
<tiempjuuh> Mij lijkt het wel leuk iets in de trand van 'gluren bij de buren'
<tiempjuuh> een kijkje hoe het promotieteam werkt, de gemeenschapsraad, het forumteam
<tiempjuuh> zoiets :)
<commandoline> idd, de teams de mogelijkheid geven om wat over zichzelf te vertellen (dat was wat ik bedoelde met dat eerste)
<commandoline> we zouden ook de categorie 'Programma onder de loep' weer op kunnen starten
<commandoline> http://prikbord.ubuntu-nl.org/blog/2008/12/23/programma-onder-de-loep-qalculate/ geeft in het begin een beschrijving van die categorie
<trijntje> hey OerHeks, wat is er met mij?
<commandoline> waarschijnlijk werd je gepingd omdat je ooit Ubuntero v/d maand bent geweest en we het daar even over hadden :P
<OerHeks> jups, redmar
<trijntje> oja, inderdaad, toen het 'vertaalteam' aan de beurt was ;)
<commandoline> ok :)
<StefandeVries> I love it when a plan comes together
<tiempjuuh> me too
<tiempjuuh> :)
<RawChid> pong
<Snicksie> klinkt interessant commandoline :)
<trijntje> nou lekker is dat, vertaal je een programma helelmaal, nemen ze die vertaling upstream over zonder mij credit te geven
<OerHeks> oei :(
<commandoline> trijntje: tsja, volgens de BSD mag dat technisch gezien zolang ze je copyright in de header laten staan. Wel jammer natuurlijk :(
<trijntje> nouja, dat is het punt dus, ik sta nieteens in de header
<trijntje> dat is de enige 'eer' die ik voor mn werk vraag
<RawChid> Jammer, welk pakket gaat het om trijntje?
<trijntje> quassel, blijkbaar is de upstream transifex, terwijl ze ook op launchpad zitten
<lordnoid__> dat virtualbox ook altijd
<RawChid> Ik zit net vbox te installen
<RawChid> Heb je problemen lordnoid__?
<lordnoid__> nee maar bij die installatie word ik altijd twee keer van internet af gegooid
<lordnoid__> moet maar eens pc omruiming doen.. ik gebruik 2GB meer geheugen dan ik heb
<RawChid> Doe je goed
<lordnoid__> niet echt.. begrijp ook niet waar t vandaan komt
<lordnoid__> behalve dan Firefox die even 500MB in pikt
<CasW> Hoeveel tabbladen heb je dan wel niet open?
<lordnoid__> stuk of 10
<lordnoid__> valt nog best mee vind ik zelf
<lordnoid__> maar firefox staat ook wel bekend als een geheugenslurpend programma
<RawChid> Ja, en hij onthoud alles, dus tabs sluiten helpt niet
<StefandeVries> Je zou er bijna een eigen browser door schrijven
<lordnoid__> goed geprogrammeerd :P
<RawChid> Volgens mij blijven alle plaatjes in het geheugen
<lordnoid__> ik vraag me ook wel eens af waarom ik firefox niet weg doe
<RawChid> Dat is voor dat "open recent" tab ofzo snel te laten werken
<RawChid> Ik wilde dat je dat uit kon zetten
<CasW> Hmm, ik heb er zelf nooit last van...
<CasW> FF gebruikt nu 258 MiB
<RawChid> Ik heb daarvoor de addon "restart" installd, dat niet meer doet dan menuoptie om FF te herstarten
<lordnoid__> en dan te bedenken dat ik firefox 7 heb, die 20 tot 40% minder geheugen zou gebruiken
<StefandeVries> Dat is waarom ik op de netbook op Chromium ben voergestapt.
<lordnoid__> ik kan niet zo goed tegen chrome :P
<StefandeVries> Want?
<lordnoid__> heb het al eens geprobeerd
<RawChid> Er komt zo;n nieuwe browser van Amazon
<lordnoid__> waarschijnlijk omdat het te lelijk is om aan te zien
<RawChid> Lekker rekenwerk in de cloud doen
<lordnoid__> firefox heeft wel een hele mooie GUI.. op Windows althans
<CasW> Tss. Windows.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-10-07
<MrChrisDruif> Hallo, hoe is het hier?
<erkan^> ga je HTML lesgeven, leoquant?
<erkan^> oh nee, ie is al weg
<Idroy_> ey oh
<ChrisDruif> Ahh,....hij was er wel ff...jammer..gemist
<Idroy_> Wie zoek je dan?
<Idroy_> ik ga even battlefield 3 doen, cya later
<Idroy_> ben ik weer
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> die Idroy_, Ubuntero van de maand. hoe voel je je nou ?
<Idroy_> Is de volgende maand pas
<Idroy_> :P
<OerHeks> ow ja, je hebt gelijk :-D
<Idroy_> Ik heb al wel de vragenlijst gekregen, dus daar ga ik a.s. week wel even mee bezig denk ik
<Idroy_> OerHeks, hoe gaat het trouwens met de Italianen?
<OerHeks> ik heb begrepen dan leo ook een poging heeft gewaagd.
<Idroy_> ah
<Idroy_> Hoe is het afgelopen? :P
<OerHeks> ze zijn nog trager dan wij :-D
<Idroy_> :P
<OerHeks> artwork mag gecopieerd worden, maar het server gedeelte daar word op gewacht.
<OerHeks> dat zou ik ook niet geven, 1 2 3
<Idroy_> ah, dus het plaatje mag hetzelfde zijn, alleen moeten we dus nog even wachten op de html code?
<OerHeks> jups
<Idroy_> Naja, hopelijk mogen we het gebruiken, zal wel gaaf zijn, ziet er namelijk wel goed uit
<OerHeks> ja dat vond ik ook
<Idroy_> alleen dan nog een manier zien te vinden om dat mooi met de website te integreren, en niet ergens achter weg stoppen ofzo
<OerHeks> ik droomde een beetje weg, van het idee om alle talen aan 1 site te koppelen
<OerHeks> zelfde layout, misschien ander artwork, zelfde howto's, organisatie, etc
<OerHeks> .. en dan mag canonical meedoen.
<Idroy_> ghehe
<OerHeks> zou een aardige goedkeuring opleveren, denk ik
<OerHeks> zou dit haalbaar zijn, voor de 12.04 LTS ?
<Idroy_> de re-approval?
<OerHeks> ow die reaproval schijnt wel goed te komen
<Idroy_> ja, dat denk ik ook wel
<Idroy_> ik ga
<Idroy_> cya later
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-10-08
<StefandeVries> Hallo DooitzeCompaq
<DooitzeCompaq> Hallo StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ping!
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> MwanzoBot v2 heeft multichannel aanwezigheid, live parting/joining en de meetingfunctionaliteit werkt volledig
<StefandeVries> Nu nog de definities en het floodsysteem
<leoquant> dus hij kan ook meetings "leiden"in ubuntu-nl-meeting nu?
<StefandeVries> Ja :)
<leoquant> good job
<StefandeVries> Kijk maar eens in #ubuntu-nl-meeting
<leoquant> ik wou definiyies toevoegen, maar dat ging/gaat nog niet
<leoquant> ok
<StefandeVries> Klopt, dat gaat nog niet.
<StefandeVries> Maar de meetingfunctionaliteit werkt, nadat de overige functies zijn geschreven mag commandoline 'm weer hosten
<leoquant> dankbaar..:)
<StefandeVries> ;)
<leoquant> ik ga de wiki bijwerken, poging dan...:/
<StefandeVries> En als de verbinding daar wegvalt, herstart de NAS hem weer, zodat-ie niet lang offline is
<StefandeVries> Veel succes!
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> Ik ga de definities weer inbouwen en de op-documentatie schrijven
<Idroy_> ey oh
<StefandeVries> ey oh :)
<erkan^> eraf :P
<erkan^> oh nee niet hier
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-10-09
<OerHeks> belgium blocks the domains www.thepiratebay.org, www.thepiratebay.net, www.thepiratebay.com, www.thepiratebay.nu, www.thepiratebay.se, www.piratebay.no, and www.ripthepiratebay.com except, thepiratebay doesn't have the www domain turned on
<JanC> OerHeks: ☺
<OerHeks> bron slashdot
<JanC> I know
<JanC> ik bedoel, ik weet van die grappige zaak  ;)
<JanC> is trouwens de BAF (~BREIN bij jullie) die daarom vroeg bij de rechter
<Idroy_> ey oh
<leoquant> ola
<Idroy_> hey Thomas_de_Graaff, ik heb naar het nieuwe website thema gekeken van jou, ziet er echt strak uit!  Ik ga binnenkort (aankomende week waarschijnlijk) wel aan de gang met de launchpad icoontjes.
<Idroy_> launchpad logo's*
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Cool. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Die icoontjes zijn echt mooi vind ik.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> En duidelijk, ook belangrijk.
<Idroy_> ik had nog wel een vraagje, is die header, de "officiele", hij heeft namelijk een kleur verschil met het forum thema, als ik die header ergens kan vinden, dan zet ik die ook even in het forum
<Idroy_> Dankje :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Die header is geen kleur, maar een plaatje.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dus je moet die als achtergrond instellen dan.
<Idroy_> klopt
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zal 'm even voor je opzoeken.
<Idroy_> maar hij is lichter dan die van het forum
<Idroy_> dus dan zet ik die ook even in het forum thema, even kijken of dat er goed uit ziet (waarschijnlijk wel),
<Idroy_> hoe kom je eigenlijk aan die header als ik vragen mag?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Er is een ubuntu thema voor drupal beschikbaar.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Je zou ook dit thema kunnen downloaden, dan heb je meteen alles.
<Idroy_> deze? http://drupal.org/project/udtheme-2010
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://www.thomasdegraaff.nl/test/sites/all/themes/udtheme-2010/images/header.png
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ja, dat is het thema
<Thomas_de_Graaff> bovenstaande link bevat als het goed is de header.
<Idroy_> de header daarvan is alleen een paar witte streepjes, ik bedoelde eigenlijk die oranjebalk boven aan
<Idroy_> ah, ik heb al wel wat gevonden
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idd. vreemd.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zie zo niet waar de achtergrond kleur wordt gezet.
<Idroy_> in ubuntu2010-theme.css
<Idroy_> ubuntu-2010.css*
<Idroy_> in de map styles
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ah. idd. ik gebruik firebug om dat uit te zoeken. Werkt wel makkelijk. Maar ik had even over de kleur heengekeken. Die staat achter de background url
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Voor dergelijke zaken hoef je trouwens het thema niet te downloaden, met firebug kan je zo vinden waar die bestanden online staan op een website.
<Idroy_> ah ok
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Heb je firebug nog nooit gebruikt ---> aanrader. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> firebug is een firefox plugin
<Idroy_> ah ok, ik zal er even naar kijken :)
<Idroy_> zou je nog wel even kunnen proberen om die header, die kleur
<Idroy_> te veranderen naar:
<Idroy_> dd4814
<Idroy_> kijken hoe dat er uit ziet
<Idroy_> want dat is de kleur van de header in het forum thema
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Gedaan.
<Idroy_> oh nice
<Idroy_> ik zie het
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wel moet ik zeggen dat het drupal thema sterk gebruik maakt van officiele Canonical stijlen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Een deel van de css wordt zelfs online van Canonical weggehaald.
<Idroy_> inderdaad, volgens mij moet dat ook, je hebt van die guidelines ofzo, maar ik vraag me af of ze ook echt naar die iets donkere header kijken
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wat ziet er beter uit?
<Idroy_> uhm, ik denk het donkere
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, dan laat ik het zo staan. :)
<Idroy_> ja, het donkere
<Idroy_> ok :)
<Idroy_> ziet er dan ook beter uit i.c.m. het nieuwe forum thema, ook daar is het zo aan te passen hoor,
<Idroy_> maar deze oranje past ook beter bij de oranje knoppen en de launchpad logo's
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok. mooi dan. :) Ik ben er wel voor om zoveel mogelijk de exacte kleuren uit de style guides te gebruiken.
<Idroy_> Ja, ik ook hoor
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Anders moet je in de toekomst van alles wat je wilt gebruiken uit community thema's voor Nederland de kleuren aan gaan passen.
<Idroy_> ja inderdaad
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dus misschien moeten we eens kijken wat de officiële kleuren voor logo's e.d. zijn?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Of is dat die kleur die je aangaf?
<Idroy_> dat is die kleur
<Idroy_> dd4814
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, helemaal goed dus.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> :)
<Idroy_> ik heb even voor de grap op de officiele ubuntu site gekeken
<Idroy_> welke kleur ze daar gebruiken voor de header
<Idroy_> en dat is dus ook dd4814
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Mooi!
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik had trouwens zelf die kleur ook ingesteld voor links in texten op de test site.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dus dat is toevalligerwijs al goed ook.
<Idroy_> oh ja, inderdaad
<Idroy_> mooi! :)
<Idroy_> ik ga nu even eten, ben er straks wel weer :)
<Idroy_> laters
<Idroy_> ey oh
<Idroy_> hey tiempjuuh
<tiempjuuh> hey Idroy_
<tiempjuuh> hi Rachelle
<Rachelle> hej iedereen
 * Rachelle kijkt naar de server van werk en snapt er compleet niks meer van
<Idroy_> hey Rachelle
<Rachelle> git een paar commits terug gezet om de traagheid kwijt te raken
<tiempjuuh> Rachelle: dan moet je er ook niet naar kijken...
<Rachelle> stapje voor stapje alles toegevoegd en de bug kwam niet terug ;S
<Rachelle> maf he
<Idroy_> hmmm, ubuntu one doet weer es raar... naja dan probeer ik het straks nog wel even te uploaden...
<tiempjuuh> Idroy_: dat doet ie de laatste tijd (te) vaak :|
<Idroy_> Ronnie, ik heb laatst nog even een paar veranderingen aan gebracht aan me forum branch, paar icoontjes verandert (niet heel erg veel), is maar even dat je het weet, als je dus hem gaat reviewen dat je hem even moet updaten op je pc :)
<StefandeVries> Zo.
<StefandeVries> Hallo :)
<Idroy_> hey
<StefandeVries> Diensten begeleiden kan soms vermoeiend zijn
<tiempjuuh> ?
<StefandeVries> Kerkdiensten
<StefandeVries> Met zeurende mensen die vinden dat je te snel of te hard speelt
<tiempjuuh> zeurende bejaarden?
<StefandeVries> Jij snapt 't :P
<tiempjuuh> ach, daar moet je je niks van aantrekken
<tiempjuuh> je zou bij de weg toch zeggen dat ze niks horen omdat ze doof zijn...
<StefandeVries> Ik heb ze uitgedaagd het zelf te doen.
<Idroy_> Ghehe, dat is inderdaad een goeie
<Idroy_> Dan houdt men meestal wel op met klagen :)
<StefandeVries> Dat deed men ook
<StefandeVries> Die breken alles
<Idroy_> mooi
<Idroy_> yay.... ubuntu one doet het nog steeds niet goed
<tiempjuuh> Ga klagen bij mark, Idroy_
<Idroy_> heeft niet zoveel zin denk ik
<Idroy_> Thomas_de_Graaff, ik heb je een logo gestuurd voor het promotie team
<Idroy_> is een simpele, was een beetje geinspireerd door een google search ^^
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, ga ik even in mijn mail kijken. :)
<Idroy_> zoiets als dit namelijk: http://www.tvseizoen.nl/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/promo.png :P
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Klasse weer. :)
<tiempjuuh> linkje?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Alleen de 14x14 vind ik te onduidelijk.
<Idroy_> Thomas_de_Graaff, dankje :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Is het  niet mogelijk een 14x14 te maken met alleen een sterretje erop?
<Idroy_> Ja, inderdaad, ik kan nog proberen met alleen een sterretje
<Idroy_> idd
<Idroy_> ik heb nu alleen het woord promo
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Voor letters is 14x14 te klein denk ik.
<Idroy_> ye
<Idroy_> idd
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zet de logo versie vast op launchpad. Erg mooi. Dan akn tiempjuuh 'm meteen zien. :)
<Idroy_> ik zal er straks een sterretje van maken
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://www.thomasdegraaff.nl/test/?q=node/7
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hij staat er bij. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Het forum logo is een moeilijke..
<Idroy_> inderdaad
<Idroy_> is wat abstracter
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Misschien een grieks forum? http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSuDONj0ieZ5ZG0nqLGp2ZojZXOnAfeUjjmZHORjXdauhvFA-X2IgOmlA
<Idroy_> oh ja goeie :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Translators is ook abstract.. een chinees teken oid? lol
<Idroy_> ondersteuning is ook een lastige maar daar heb ik al iets voor bedacht
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Vertel?
<Idroy_> tweehanden, die elkaar vastpakken
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Top!
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar handen zijn wel erg moeilijk grafisch om die goed te krijgen denk ik.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar goed, daar ben jij goed in he. :)
<Idroy_> zo, 14x14 verbeterd
<Idroy_> en verstuurd
<Idroy_> nu ga ik voor het forum er eentje maken
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Veel beter die 14x14. :) Die is duidelijk herkenbaar.
<Idroy_> idd
<Idroy_> sorry, me zus zit er even achter, ik zie nu dat je me wat gestuurd hebt
<Idroy_> probeer zo nog maar weer
<Idroy_> als ik er weer achter zit ;-)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ok :)
<Idroy_> ben ik weer :)
<Idroy_> zo.. forum theme logo is ook klaar...
<Idroy_> forum team*
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik ben benieuwd. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Is dat wat voor het vertaalteam?
<Idroy_> ik krijg niks binnen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> hmm.. ik zal mijn firewall eens uitzetten, misschien dat die het blokkeerd.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> en nu?
<Idroy_> nog steeds niet
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, dan werkt dat blijkbaar niet. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Doen we het even anders.
<Idroy_> johanvd, waar kan ik  het forum team logo naartoe sturen?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/vertaal.png/
<Idroy_> ubuntu one doet het nog steeds niet namelijk, anders dan publish ik het daar altijd op, maarja niets aan de hand :P
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Het zou wel handig zijn als je gewoon via irc bestandjes kon uitwisselen.
<Idroy_> Thomas_de_Graaff, ziet er goed uit! Heb je wel geken wat het betekend? :P
<Idroy_> gekeken*
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nee, dat niet. :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar het kan vast door de beugel. Het komt van wikipedia.org
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_character
<Idroy_> http://www.google.nl/search?tbs=sbi:AMhZZitPV33wGEQpAVSEvRfY473MU8sH82ZwKFypPyM3D1jsDYFDXbFMTYR6GgdrSm4DkphZtAwCoSqXBK2-Py4KFzUpwHweWrDGdTAIi-IvX8F1eMrscFDPSldXqGnKkq2Hk7slQwWuWyhpMF9UBIyiauaI6T-JwG1CpruoADJjObLsK4wiRIvkWfEU1SWAalLhJgSTlJkQj-LGoxC49t9ETy791D8oumYvf3LSyhsHfU1BVJYrAOgg7TJaa6sFeaQWjejgDX23MYRJTYPhbF8WRiC_1PGPGgnyKR_1tvwE5i2rhkMZLNeq_1dxeXCxheK_1Oj-uohk6943uuqzmCwXLdKgofsndQ44ujNVUhA8yEfZn1oZxZKh3h7tk59tFyMbeOEG_1k3uHP
<Idroy_> wEFnqQTcT5n_19GMSp4M3ANl3ddrM1q89aKtUgP_1k915SZk9SEERq4YCtM1gqT8mBjolYRR7OcGw5l8Il2hrjAGYBYP9FwJcBID-BLuD-J6asmNTwz_11TxrmKqWnpv5ZMjPs2oiU5LzrHpNNUpff8ADvbEiWmxRMFAHFWVh-1h-sCvtqxat1FN6L3VZcXQWGWZBOkMbSno07enwglwkbhynUJk_1pJyTZiQpXLvXHbxcPmPJ7SLs6bwNL7OFU0ZUuW_1FeUW2RVY4ilzOqLAwCCQIvi_1qk6UyrHCSxz_1LNBzt0y2_1_1HSJ5770XLbF9em1wNSmg5EC9P8c6-9J2F3ljdkD8c4xC0AuOUzJsXC_125ifEInVbIQqmlHTqPgvhdj2vIS6-vj_1yljGGYUm9dQxj8iAckjZghYXFJ_1UjuUNw
<Idroy_> eNzfjZ48x7U0jGALq71lwEYC7qjbc19KDtShzS9pTA21OgRB0DC6UwSGuJu5FlsDQ1eHPo2iNVjT06HCj8aTb9xmgs2s7e74QtkgxFeV78E-NZk2yRx_1a-ZFJsdyHCBSg23SaMPjL7oWsAT3r3vvW6f9hbQWDj6DQmqXV3dFRtLuxQbAd1i_1MD7t4UJVG4fEWEQADjsdFB7UPl3PYfbww1qLqgJQKMUQ0FuQfyj-ACHuKfuOZcWAV6yBsE9YNo5n57avzrX-nQrLRbUo189CovNI4Vy1b3wdjs_1awigfOaVT7cPGoBxvuyl_1-mQJAZvBiIfZ3mauDx1-pVxDSbYl8muKQFKqDXnTrJ2PhRWGp23wK6q_1L2O1EB9m2idAFJ9InSdRYaDhEcl5NnqNkggIGMW16lDVCNB-GOtxo5_1Nr7FOE
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik stuur je wel even een svg, dan kan je bijwerken wanneer nodig.
<CasW> Flinke link :P
<Idroy_> ILnpg2fSaCZdR4OYWEQiBKddR4_1FMXIlqEDxa9go-g88LMhs1tvruLySwOjp2jq6aOPpIvXx0HxDc6P6RtI7lf6gvSf3ODlrSeZ_1rd05apBlrmPHrYk3wLCBn9f6e_1HIx4qHqru32QaGSNs-uBmwuHKyU&num=10&hl=nl&bih=974&biw=987
<Idroy_> google search op plaatje :)
<Idroy_> holy shit
<Idroy_> oops
<leoquant> hihi
<Idroy_> Thomas_de_Graaff, volgens mij kan het geen kwaad,
<Idroy_> het = chinees karakter
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Waarschijnlijk betekend het Chap choi oid. ;)
<Idroy_> xD
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar goed, het is geheel de verantwoordelijkheid van het vertaalteam. Die vertalen tenslotte. :D
<Idroy_> oh wacht, volgens de wiki:  hànzì , en dat is dus de naam voor die chinese tekentjes
<Idroy_> ik heb je mail ontvangen btw
<Thomas_de_Graaff> hanzi is chinees voor mij. :D
<Idroy_> xD
<Thomas_de_Graaff> gebakken hond met uitjes?
<Idroy_> prima
<Idroy_> :P
<Idroy_> vraag me af hoe het smaakt eigenlijk
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik niet (wij hebben een hond gehad vroeger.. lijkt me niet lekker..)
<Idroy_> hmmm, ik ben best wel tevreden over het forum team logo :)
<Idroy_> Ronnie, je hebt mail ;-)
<Idroy_> hoe komen sommigen aan het ubuntu-nl.org e-mail adres dan eigenlijk?
<leoquant> Idroy_, dat was uit duistere tijden, externen konden zien dat je van ubuntu-nl was
<Idroy_> ah ja
<leoquant> dat kan soms handig zijn
<Idroy_> Zo, commandoline een mailtje gestuurd met daarin een aangepaste webteam logo, en Ronnie met daarin het Forum team logo.... nu alleen hannie nog voor het vertaalteam :)
<leoquant> top Idroy_
<Idroy_> :)
<Idroy_> Productief middagje :)
<Idroy_> hannie, ik heb je een mail gestuurd met daarin het bvertaal team logo
<Idroy_> vertaalteam*
<hannie> leoquant, heb je een minuutje?
<hannie> Idroy_, vandaag?
<Idroy_> net ja
<Idroy_> naar je zonnet email
<hannie> ok, want ik had zojuist nog mijn post opgehaald. Ik ga zo kijken.
<Idroy_> Thomas_de_Graaff, ik heb je nog een logo gestuurd via de mail :-)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wow, weer erg goed. :)
<Idroy_> dankje :)
<leoquant> hannie, ?
<hannie> Idroy_, je moet me even bijpraten. Ik zie een logo met een soort Chinees karakter. Is dat voor het vertaalteam bedoeld?
<Idroy_> yep
<Idroy_> heeft Thomas_de_Graaff gemaakt
<hannie> leoquant, ik wilde vragen of we morgenavond om 20:00 in mwanzo mogen vergaderen
<Idroy_> voor het launchpad team
<leoquant> uiteraard hannie
<hannie> leoquant, dank. Ik wilde het niet zonder toestemming doen
<hannie> #meeting wordt al gebruikt morgen
<leoquant> ok deze bot gaat via;
<leoquant> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is leoquant. Het kengetal is 54668264
<leoquant> ;topic
<MwanzoBot> Onderwerp:
<leoquant> ;action
<MwanzoBot> Actiepunt:
<leoquant> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op: http://86.81.49.65/log54668264.html
<hannie> leoquant, ik wilde idd vragen of we mwanzobot kunnen gebruiken
<leoquant> heeft alles hannie
<hannie> Ik begrijp dat de commando's voorafgegaan worden door ";"
<leoquant> wanneer je ;help typt zie je de functies
<hannie> StefandeVries, ben jij zo knap dat je die bot kon maken? Ik sta versteld.
<hannie> Ik ga morgen zeker mwanzobot uitproberen.
<leoquant> nah, dat is nog het topje van de ijsberg
<leoquant> ok hannie
<Idroy_> hannie, je hebt het logo dus ontvangen? Dat chinese teken is inderdaad voor het vertaalteam, (op launchpad), Thomas heeft hem gemaakt.
<hannie> Idroy_, Thomas_de_Graaff Wat betekent dat Chinese karakter?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Gebakken hond met uitjes.
<hannie> Thomas_de_Graaff, ik vind het prachtig, maar zie niet direct de link met VT
<Thomas_de_Graaff> :D  Nee, ik weet het niet. Het komt van Wikipedia.org Het wordt uitgesproken als hanzi http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_character
<Idroy_> is chinees voor chinees in principe
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Het vertaalteam maakt het onbegrijpelijke begrijpelijk. Van chinees iets begrijpelijks maken.
<Idroy_> volgens mij... :P
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar als dat te ver gezocht is, er is vast wel iets anders te verzinnen. Het was maar een ideetje. :)
<hannie> Je kunt beter een Japans karakter gebruiken, ik heb een Japanse in de familie
<hannie> Thomas_de_Graaff, ik vind het idee leuk, maar ik zou dan echt iets met een betekenis kiezen
<StefandeVries> Wie riep?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Het is een Nederlandse uitdrukking he.. Praat je Chinees of zo? Als je iemand niet begrijpt.
<Idroy_> Thomas_de_Graaff, ik zie dat je het ondersteuning logo hebt in gezet :-) Nice :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Er is vast een teken voor Ubuntu in het Chinees lijkt me zo.
<hannie> Thomas_de_Graaff, kijk, dat zou ik nu een fantastisch idee vinden
<Idroy_> Ik heb zo'n idee dat dat er niet is eigenlijk...
<hannie> Als het ook Japans mag zijn kan ik het aan mijn Japanse familielid vragen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik denk dat het twee karakters zijn:
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/canonicals-new-years-gift/
<hannie> Idroy_, waarom niet? Ubuntu is er in elke taal
<Idroy_> hannie, ik denk niet dat de chinesen een karakter voor ubuntu hebben, dan zijn het hoogst waarschijnlijk meer dan 2
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download-zh
<StefandeVries> hannie: Het was geen grote moeite ;)
<Idroy_> Thomas_de_Graaff, volgens mij doen ze gewoon Ubuntu
<Idroy_> ze hebben er niks voor
<Idroy_> 下载 Ubuntu 桌面版 Is zoiets van: download ubuntu ofzo
<hannie> StefandeVries, ik blijf het toch geweldig vinden. Aan zoiets hebben we echt behoefte en daar gaat het ook om.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok.
<hannie> Idroy_, ik blijf het idee leuk vinden (Chinese karakter voor Ubuntu) met eventueel een kleine uitleg
<Idroy_> Ja, maar die is er dus niet...
<hannie> Heb jij geen Chinees in de familie :)
<Idroy_> Nope, die heb ik niet
<leoquant> 的 = ubuntu
<hannie> leoquant, je bent een kanjer
<Idroy_> dat betekend dus... "van" volgens google translate... waar heb je het gevonden btw?
<leoquant> http://translate.google.com/#af|zh-CN|ubuntu
<Thomas_de_Graaff> 問題 Ubuntu gaf google translate bij mij aan.
<Idroy_> Bij mij staat er gewoon: Ubuntu的
<Thomas_de_Graaff> vertaling van ubuntu naar traditioneel chinees geeft: 問題 Ubuntu
<Idroy_> dus ze hebben er geen vertaling voor
<hannie> Thomas_de_Graaff, dat teken van leoquant is wel veel eenvoudiger. Als dat ook voor Ubuntu staat zou het te gebruiken zijn
<leoquant> www.ubuntu.org.cn/
<leoquant> chinese ubuntu gemeenschap
<Thomas_de_Graaff> En anders is het even naar de chinees in de buurt lopen. Er is vast wel een term in het chinees voor menselijkheid
<Idroy_> Naja, er zal vast wel een ander idee voor het logo te vinden zijn... iets wat minder controversie oproept...
<hannie> Er moet via de Chinese gemeenschap toch achter te komen zijn
<hannie> Idroy_, dit is gewoon een beetje brainstormen
<leoquant> 最新?
<hannie> Ik wil het huidige logo niet bekritiseren, maar ik zou Ubuntu in het Chinees wel heel leuk vinden
<Idroy_> hannie, dat zie ik, alleen gaan we nu wel heel erg naar "ubuntu in het chinees" op
<Thomas_de_Graaff> menselijkheid: 人類
<Idroy_> 人 is idd mens
<hannie> Idroy_, dat laatste is ook eenvoudig en mooi
<Idroy_> 人?
<StefandeVries> Lijkt wat op de Griekse la(m)bda
<Idroy_> http://chineseculture.about.com/library/character/bl_zi00009.htm, ik zal er wel even een logo van maken
<leoquant> gordian knot is ook mooi als symboliek misschien
<Thomas_de_Graaff> woordenboek: 字典
<hannie> 的 = ubuntu of 人 = mens zijn beide mooi m.i.
<hannie> leoquant, hoe teken je een Gordiaanse knoop?
<Idroy_> 的 =/= ubuntu....
<Idroy_> hannie, daar is wel wat op te vinden
<leoquant> er zijn afbeeldingen van zo'n knoop via google
<Idroy_> leoquant, inderdaad
<leoquant> 人 = mooi
<hannie> leoquant, +1
<Idroy_> ok, dan maak ik er wel even een logo van
<leoquant> het lijkt een soort archaisch schrift
<Thomas_de_Graaff> leoquant, dat is het in zekere zin denk ik ook. ;)
<leoquant> fenicisch is gaaf
<leoquant> minder elegant, dat wel
<Idroy_> hier snel een linkje naar imgur, als ie goed is dan maak ik er een .zip van
<Idroy_> http://i.imgur.com/jx4qw.png
<Idroy_> hannie, wat vind je ervan?
<StefandeVries> Mooi! :)
<hannie> ja, ik vind dit mooi
<hannie> en eenvoudig
<Idroy_> mooi, dan mail ik hem je nu :)
<Idroy_> verzonden
<hannie> Dank! Ik neem het morgen mee als we vergaderen
<Idroy_> ok
<hannie> ook die van thomas neem ik mee
<hannie> Idroy_, je zou ook logo's voor JFL ontwerpen toch?
<Idroy_> al gedaab
<Idroy_> gedaan*
<hannie> ah, die zitten dan al in het prototype denk ik
<Idroy_> commandoline zou ze toevoegen als ie er weer mee bezig ging zei hij toen (al een tijdje geleden)
<hannie> Idroy_, alles op z'n tiijd ;)
<Idroy_> ja hoor, maakt mij niet uit
<hannie> Maar alvast reuze bedankt natuurlijk
<Idroy_> Graag gedaan :)
<hannie> leoquant, moet ik eerst een vergadering starten alvorens ik ;help intyp, of kan ik dat gewoon hier doen?
<StefandeVries> Hier in het kanaal, hannie ;)
<hannie> ;help
<Idroy_> zo... nog twee launchpad logo's, beide zijn al gemaakt en opgestuurd :) Als ze goed zijn dan hebben alle ubuntu-nl launchpad teams een nieuw logo :-)
<StefandeVries> hannie: dat wordt in v2 een priveopdracht (die ben ik nu aan het schrijven)
<hannie> StefandeVries, heb net even de help bekeken
<StefandeVries> Mooi
<Idroy_> hmmm, ik zie dat het logo van "ubuntu-nl-mwanzo" team, nog even aangepast moet worden, naja daar ga ik zometeen wel even mee aan de slag, zo gedaan als het goed is heb ik de .svg nog op me pc staan
<hannie> Idroy_, kan ik even kijken naar het mwanzo-logo?
<Idroy_> zo... net gedaan, ben er weer klaar mee :P
<Idroy_> leoquant, ik mail hem je nu :)
<Idroy_> naar leoquant@ubuntu.com?
<Idroy_> leoquant,  leoquant@ubuntu.com daar kan ik het toch naar toe sturen?
<Idroy_> leoquant, ik heb het naar je toe verstuurd :)
<Idroy_> als leoquant@ubuntu.com je e-mailadres tenminste is ;-)
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat is 'm :)
<Idroy_> ok, mooi
<Idroy_> :)
<leoquant> ok Idroy_ even dineren hier
<leoquant> sorry voor de late reply
<Idroy_> oh ok, geen probleem :)
<Idroy_> eet smakelijk :)
<leoquant> dankbaar
<leoquant> ツ
<Idroy_> Thomas_de_Graaff, is het goed dat ik jouw online.gif (die je voor het forum thema hebt gemaakt) naar het https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-community verstuur? Vind hem er wel goed  bij passen, ik zal er ofcourse bij zeggen dat jij hem hebt gemaakt :)
<Idroy_> sense, kan ik een mail sturen naar: sense@ubuntu.com? Gebruik je die nog? Ik wil ej namelijk even een logo voor een launchpad team geven.
<Idroy_> Thomas_de_Graaff, ik wacht nog even op je toestemming mocht je het geven, voor dat icoontje. Dan stuur ik sense wel een mailtje met daarin dat icoon voor https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-community
<Idroy_> Ik ga nu eten in ieder geval
<Idroy_> cya later
<Ronnie> Idroy_, smakelijk. Het logo ziet er goed uit
<Ronnie> van het foru
<leoquant> kan iemand wat voor me doen?
<leoquant> is de tele2 site voor jullie te bereiken?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, had jij geen tele2?
<StefandeVries> Ik zal eens kijken..
<StefandeVries> Ja, ik ben er
<StefandeVries> Zeg t eens
<CasW> Hier is hij te bereiken
<Idroy_> ey oh
<StefandeVries> ey oh
<Idroy_> johanvd, ik heb nog een logo voor het forum team op launchpad, jij bent daar toch admin in?
<johanvd> Idroy_, ik zal eens kijken :)
<johanvd> volgens mij wel
<johanvd> je[
<johanvd> jep
<Idroy_> ah ok, wat is je e-mailadres? Zodat ik het naar je toe kan mailen, Ubuntu One doet het momenteel niet.
<johanvd> johanvd apenstaart ubuntu-nl.org
<Idroy_> ok, dan verstuur ik hem je nu :_)
<Idroy_> verzonden :)
<johanvd> ik heb hem, bedankt.
<Idroy_> geen probleem :)
<johanvd> het nieuwe logo staat er nu op :)
<Idroy_> ok, bedankt :)
<StefandeVries> Je gaat goed he Idroy_ :)
<Idroy_> Ja zekers :)
<Idroy_> Vandaag ook een lekker productief dagje gehad :)
<StefandeVries> Jij ook al?. :)
<Idroy_> yep :)
<StefandeVries> MwanzoBot v2 nu live join/part van kanalen en meetingcuntionaliteit werkt weer :)
<Idroy_> nice
<Idroy_> Ik heb vandaag een paar launchpad logo´s gemaakt, thomas zijn nieuwe ubuntu-nl website thema bekeken, (ziet er goed uit!), en daar de header van aangepast (naja, dat heeft Thomas gedaan, ik had gevraagd of het kon) zodat ie mooi aansluit met het nieuwe forum thema
<Idroy_> en verder nog wat mailtjes gestuurd :P
<StefandeVries> Netjes
<StefandeVries> Ik heb alleen maar zitten schelden op code. :P
<RawChid> Ronnie, waarom moet ik eigenlijk inloggen als ik wil stemmen
<RawChid> Ben al ingelogd op LP...
<Ronnie> Rachid: moet je inloggen op launchpad, of de site toegang geven om je gegevens op te halen?
<RawChid> Hij vraagt om uname/passwd
<RawChid> Als ik op 'cast your vote' klik
<RawChid> Ik moet ook alles zelf AAANvinken
<RawChid> Is maar iets kleins hoor, maar volgens mij heb ik gehad dat het voor ingevuld is, gaat minder snel fout
<RawChid> Of anders misschien een tekst + uitleg erbij
<RawChid> En ik ben verplicht om twee personen te kiezen?
<RawChid> Kan ik niet blanco stemmen?
<RawChid> Oke, ik ga al :P
<Ronnie> hmm, de vraag om un/pw is vraamd als je al ingelogd bent op LP
<Ronnie> dat je alles moet aanvinken, kunnen wij helaas niets aan doen, dat is een policy van LP als openid provider
<Ronnie> je, je bent verplicht 2 personen te kiezen, blanco gaat niet
<RawChid> Ronnie, als ik op l.u.c inlog zijn die dingen wel allemaal standaard aangevinkt
<Ronnie> Rachid: ik weet het niet zeker, maar volgens mij heeft l.u.c een uitzonderings positie bij LP
<Ronnie> de settings van beide apps zien er hetzelfde uit voor zover ik kan zien. Kan ook zijn dat de versie van django-openid op beide servers verschilt
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-10-01
<leoquant> Impocta, !
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-10-02
<trijntje> er komt weer een vertaalspurt aan, wie kan ons helpen?http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/vertalingen/vertaalspurt-ubuntu-12-10-6-enof-7-oktober/
<Luckiboy> Is het niet handig om het label NietGetestVoorNieuwsteVersie in te korten naar NietGetest? Scheelt een hoop typewerk vind ik makkelijker te onthouden
<Luckiboy> Op de wiki dan
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-10-03
<Myrthe> ik krijg sites met chat niet geopend, weet iemand hoe dat komt?
<Myrthe> en hoe ik dat kan voorkomen of verhelpen
<Myrthe> chatten.nl, chatcafe
<Luckiboy> He LEDfan
<Luckiboy> *leo
<Luckiboy> * leoquant
<Luckiboy> lekker bezig :P
<leoquant> allo allo
<leoquant> Luckiboi *
<Luckiboy> lol
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> exalt!!
<Luckiboy> Ik zie dat je voor aankomende vergadering mijn agendapunt van vorige vergadering hebt toegevoegd, leoquant?
<leoquant> oh, is dat niet goed/in orde?
<Luckiboy> Nee hoor, prima
<Luckiboy> Had je daar nog iets voor in gedachten dan?
<leoquant> mooi gelukkig
<leoquant> nee
<leoquant> ik wil JanC  vragen
<leoquant> voor een workshop irc dit jaar
<Luckiboy> Ah
<leoquant> hij heeft verreweg de meeste kennis/ervaring
<leoquant> verder denk ik na over hoe ik mwanzo/loco internationaal moet vertalen
<leoquant> letterlijk en meer figuurlijk
<leoquant> sense heeft op zijn blog bijv. jfl mooi gepromoot
<leoquant> en indirect mwanzo
<Luckiboy> Om het concept een beetje te promoten?
<leoquant> ja dat het een loco initiatief is
<leoquant> dat veel loco's zouden kunnen overnemen
<Luckiboy> Zit wat in, dan maak je de community's ook wat enthousiaster denk ik
<leoquant> maar iedereen gilt direct dat er al een ubuntu beginners initiatief is
<leoquant> overigens vrij stil daar nu
<leoquant> weinig actie
<leoquant> enfin
<leoquant> ja het concept moet gepromoot
<leoquant> de juiste personen spreken
<leoquant> mailen
<Luckiboy> Als ik het zo zie lijkt Beginners ook wel op veel punten op mwanzo
<Luckiboy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam toch?
<leoquant> ja, maar het heeft niets met loco activiteiten te maken
<leoquant> de drempel is: engelstalig
<leoquant> en internationaal
<Luckiboy> Ja, dat is waar, als dit alleen internationaal gericht is...
<leoquant> maargoe
<leoquant> even eten
<leoquant> doeg!
<Luckiboy> Ik ook, tot ziens
<commandoline> classroom project heeft ook veel elementen van mwanzo, maar opnieuw, internationaal & engels
<Luckiboy> Classroom is toch alleen cursussen?
<Luckiboy> workshops
<commandoline> yep, ik zei dat er elementen overeenkwamen
<commandoline> niet alles :)
<Luckiboy> één element :)
<commandoline> hmm, als je het zo bekijkt :P
<Luckiboy> hallo tim
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-10-05
<Willem> Hallo mensen, ik heb even een vraagje ik heb al op verschillende computers/laptops ubuntu staan echter blijf ik met 1 laptop het probleem houden dat ik erg traag/uitvallende internet verbinding heb. iemand tips?
<willem> Hallo mensen, ik heb even een vraagje ik heb al op verschillende computers/laptops ubuntu staan echter blijf ik met 1 laptop het probleem houden dat ik erg traag/uitvallende internet verbinding heb. iemand tips?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-10-06
<trijntje> Goede morgen allemaal, hierbij verklaar ik de vertaalsprint voor geopend
 * trijntje slaat met een hamertje op tafel
<hannie> goede morgen, vertaalvrienden (en anderen)
<trijntje> hey hannie
<trijntje> ik zit aan app-install-data te werken
<trijntje> weinig animo voor de sprint zo te zien
<hannie> trijntje, apps-install is m.i. het enige dat nog vertaald moet worden
<hannie> evolution wordt niet standaard meer meegeleverd
<hannie> trijntje, zelf ben ik net klaar met de Ubuntu Manual handleiding
<hannie> Ik wil nu beginnen aan de screenhots, tenzij jij je daar over wilt ontfermen
<trijntje> hannie: er zijn nog wel meer dingen die moeten gebeuren, bijvoorbeeld de documentatie van ubuntu
<trijntje> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs/quantal/+pots/ubuntu-help
<hannie> trijntje, ja, daar heb je gelijk in. Als er meer vertalers komen kunnen die met app of docs beginnen
<trijntje> en checkbox is zo'n rotprogramma om te vertalen,
<hannie> Zelf ga ik pas als de Manual af is aan ubuntu-docs werken
<trijntje> hannie: bedoel je de engelse manual voor Quantal of de vertaling van precise?
<hannie> was het niet timo die zich met checkbox bezig hield?
<hannie> trijntje, idd Engelse versie Quantal komt gelijk met Quantal uit
<hannie> en de vertaling is manual Precise
<hannie> LTS
<trijntje> cool, helaas hebben we niet echt tijd om de tussentijdse manuals te vertalen
<trijntje> maar ze zijn dan zeker ook niet al te blij met alle veranderingen die op het laatste moment doorgevoerd worden?
<hannie> Dat is idd niet zo fijn
<hannie> trijntje, ik heb net een nieuwe Precise account aangemaakt voor de screenshots. Wat vind jij van Jan Jansen i.p.v. John Doe?
<trijntje> ah, goede vraag, jan jansen is wel goed
<trijntje> of 'hannie', als je wat meer naamsbekendheid wil :P
<hannie> Blijf liever onbekend ;)
<CasW> 'Anonymous' ;)
<trijntje> ik ga misschien ook vertaalde screenshots voor de slideshow maken
<trijntje> *installatie slideshow, dan kan ik ook wel 'Jan Jansen' gebruiken
<hannie> Lijkt me een goeie
<hannie> CasW, de gebruikersnaam is eigenlijk nooit anoniem
<hannie> De schermafdrukken die we publiceren moeten een beetje overeenkomen met de werkelijkheid
<trijntje> ik baal er wel een beetje van dat de vertalingen  van de pakketomschrijvingen nogsteeds stilliggen door die bug in lp
<hannie> doet nightmonkey het nogsteeds niet?
<hannie> of bedoel je de steeds terugkerende timout errors?
<trijntje> die timeouts
<trijntje> zeker
<hannie> het is idd een knipperlicht
<trijntje> universe is is niet te vertalen omdat die zo groot is dat je er nooit doorheen komt
<trijntje> in main en multiverse is het alleen irritant
<hannie> zo werkt het goed, zo krijg je timeout error
<hannie> Op LP wordt hier helaas geen prioriteit aan gegeven
<trijntje> nee, ik weet het
<trijntje> ik zit er aan te denken om zelf iets kleins in python te schrijven dat het .po bestand zelf sorteert op basis van popcon (populairste pakketten bovenaan), dan zijn we niet meer van anderen afhankelijk en kunnen we gewoon weer vertalen
<hannie> dat zou fantastisch zijn.
<trijntje> ik ben nu ook voor mn opleiding een beetje python aan het leren, dus dat komt mooi uit
<trijntje> wat vreemd, in app-install-data zitten een hele berg strings die exact met die uit gnome-control-centre overeen komen
 * trijntje is even boodschappen doen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-09-30
<Soul-Sing> 1
<Soul-Sing> commandoline, hoeveel lui zijn er nodig voor de council/raad?
<Soul-Sing> en wanneer stopt de inschrijving?
<commandoline> 'Wanneer er 7 of meer kandidaten zijn wordt er een gemeenschapsraad bestaande uit 5 leden verkozen, zijn er 5 of 6 kandidaten dan wordt er een gemeenschapsraad bestaande uit 3 leden verkozen, zijn er 4 of minder kandidaten, dan wordt de gemeenschapsraad opgeheven. '
<Soul-Sing> tjonge
<commandoline> 'Tot wanneer kan ik me kandidaat stellen?
<commandoline> U kunt zich kandidaat stellen tot op 10 oktober om 20:00 uur Nederlandse tijd, dan begint namelijk de laatste vergadering voor de verkiezingen van de (huidige) gemeenschapsraad.'
<Soul-Sing> opheffen na alle ophef om een "bestuur" :/
<Soul-Sing> commandoline, wil jij mij erbij zetten single-sign is stuk hier. En gijsbert pm ik ff
<Soul-Sing> m tel, wil die ook niet?
<commandoline> hmm, dat van SSO zou ik wel even melden in #ubuntu-nl-team, is natuurlijk niet de bedoeling...
<Soul-Sing> ik pm gijs
<commandoline> MichaelTel weet ik niet, zou inderdaad een goede kandidaat zijn. En ik zal het wel even op de wiki zetten voor je.
<commandoline> moet er nog een kort stukje bij?
<Soul-Sing> nee geen grafsteen of bloemen
<Soul-Sing> alleen mijn naam
<Soul-Sing> en dan
<Soul-Sing> k
<Soul-Sing> ik ben klaar met pm en
<commandoline> niet nog even een linkje naar launchpadpagina/forumprofiel misschien?
<Soul-Sing> oja dat is slim
<commandoline> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Gemeenschapsraad/VerkiezingenOktober2013Kandidaten je staat erop. Als er nog iets anders moet, zeg het maar. :)
<Soul-Sing> :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-10-01
<Luckiboy> Zo, dat was een tijdje geleden, maar ik ben er weer, hoor. :)
<Luckiboy> Nu nog kijken of ik tijd kan vrijmaken voor een vergadering...
<commandoline> welkom terug Luckiboy. Goed plan :)
<Luckiboy> Zo. http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda/2013-10-09 en http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-nl/670/detail/. Op- of aanmerkingen?
<commandoline> datum op de wikipagina is verkeerd. Maar dinsdag de 8ste moet wel lukken hier :)
<Luckiboy> Ik bedoel woensdag de 9e. :P
<Luckiboy> Lekker bezig, Loco dir én wiki pagina verkeerd.
<Luckiboy> Verbeterd. Tot later, ik ga eten + werken.
<commandoline> woensdag de 9e moet ook nog wel lukken dan :P
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-10-02
<TimBunink> Goeieavond!
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-10-03
<Soul-Sing> load cap_sasl_xchat.pl
